# Best overall set up?



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

I am getting ready to start fly fishing again and need some advice. Let me start by saying that the fly fishing I use to do was on streams from central Texas to Wyoming/Colorado. If you could have one rod to fish for specs/reds and travel to do some streams what would you choose? Length/weight/ peices/brand/and reel. I will be building the rod my self, the cost is not the issue, but with that being said I also do not want to just pay for the name if there is somerthing comp. for less. I have been looking in the 9' length in TFO , sage, G Loomis and some others. Any help in this area would be great. I know there is no such thing as the one perfect rod but close would be good. thanks in advance.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

If cost is not an issue, I can't imagine why you would want to use just one rod for such a diverse range of fishing. You'll be constantly wishing you had a different stick. Since you can pack two rods/reels in virtually the same space when traveling, I'd reconsider the mission.

But, that said, if you really had to have just one, I would pick a 6wt rod. It's not overkill on some bigger rivers or windier days out west, and it's not too light for decent red/trout duty down here if the weather is nice.

I've got a 6wt Sage RPLX which is a beautiful rod, but in support of my first point above, it rarely gets used. A TFO would also be a good choice, but the TiCR might be a little stiff for the freshwater work. Don't know about the other TFO models.

Just about any reel would work since none of the fish challenge the drag. Buy what you like.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I agree with Bruce, in fact a six weight RPLXi is one of my go to rods. I consider it a 7wt because thats the line that works best for me on it. A seven is a great all arounder.

Since your building I would consider 2 rods and take a long look at CTX blanks. You can still find a few good deals on Sage XP and LTX blanks and others on Winston BII x and Scott S3s. A five and an eight would cover a lot of fishing. The five a slightly softer rod and the eight a fast saltwater stick.

Blonds, Brunettes or Redheads? You have to find your personal preferences.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Man if the "blonde, brunette, redhead" analogy works then I have 5 blondes, 5 brunettes, and 5 redheads each 18, 24, 28, 32, and 36 years old. Certain ones are absolutely perfect in certain situations. Would one work for all? Wellllll KINDA SORTA. But man is it nice to switch around when you want to.

For what you're asking for I think the man that said an 8 and a 5 is pretty much right on. But then it would really be nice to have a 2 on those small Colorado creeks, and gosh it would really be nice to have a 10 for catching kingfish offshore, etc. There I go again.

THE "JUST GIVE ME AN EXCUSE TO BUY ANOTHER FLY ROD" JAMMER



davidb said:


> I agree with Bruce, in fact a six weight RPLXi is one of my go to rods. I consider it a 7wt because thats the line that works best for me on it. A seven is a great all arounder.
> 
> Since your building I would consider 2 rods and take a long look at CTX blanks. You can still find a few good deals on Sage XP and LTX blanks and others on Winston BII x and Scott S3s. A five and an eight would cover a lot of fishing. The five a slightly softer rod and the eight a fast saltwater stick.
> 
> Blonds, Brunettes or Redheads? You have to find your personal preferences.


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I have decided to go with multiple rods... I have started on a 6wt G Loomis and after that I will do a 4 & 8 wt. I have come across what might be a deal on a reel, it is a Tibor Spring creek in a 3-4wt. I have built an trout rod for someone and they would like to use this as payment along with some money. The reel retail for @$330.00 and is new in the box. Would this be a good reel for the 6wt. rod? I will be doing some spec trout and red fishing with it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Once you get a 6 weight line on that 3-4 Tibor, if you can get it all on there, you won't have much room left for backing, not that you need a lot of backing for that rig. I would put the 3-4 Tibor on your 4 weight.

THE JAMMER


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

What would you put on the 6wt?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Since you might be using that 6 wgt for bonefish, I would put some kind of a reel with a good drag on it- not a clicker type. There are lots of them out there from Ross on the lower end to Abel and Tibor's on the upper end. I have all Abel and Tibor, and they are expensive, but I'll never be wanting for more, and they will pretty much last forever. 

Kinda dumb to spend $3000 on a fishing vacation, and skimp by a few hundred dollars on your reel. That's like going on a $6000 elk hunt with a cheap scope. Or shooting $5000 shotguns on a $2000 quail hunt, and using Walmart Dove and Quail ammo. ETC. 

Go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited and talk to Andy. He knows that stuff backwards and forwards, and will help you out a bunch. Tell him Chip sent you.

THE JAMMER


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The Spring Creek is a nice reel but it is a "tweener". Heavy for a 3/4 and short on capacity for a 6/7. This is why they were discontinued. I put GSP backing on it and cut about 15' off the back end of a 5 wt. This goes on a T&T Helix Saltwater five and it is great for those times you can fish a five. I love it when a bonefish makes the drag hum.

If your going to make a series it is good to have the actions somewhat similar, not nescessarily the same make but close enough to switch back and forth without major alterations to your casting style. 

It is also nice to have similar reels but this is not nescessary. If Money were no object the entire series of Tibors would be nice. Everglades 8wt, Riptide 10wt. Free stone 4wt.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Oops got the Free Stone and Spring Creek mixed up. Must have had all those Blonds, Brunettes, and Red Heads on my mind.


----------

